# SharePoint Scheduled/In-Browser Data Refresh: "Call to Excel Services returned an error."



## evandam (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I am trying to setup a scheduled data refresh for a PowerPivot workbook in a SharePoint 2013 site. My model has three data sources: two SharePoint lists (as data feeds), and one SQL server connection, but I am only interested in updating the lists. When I attempt to do a data refresh, either scheduled or in Excel Web Access, I get the following error message:

We were unable to refresh one or more data connections in this workbook. 
The following connections failed to refresh: 

DataFeed ...
DataFeed ...
SqlServer ...

Is there something I am missing to enable this, or does anyone have some insight as to why this may be occurring?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## scottsen (Apr 1, 2015)

Ugh.  Assuming they are successfully refreshing locally, I think you are into "slog through the ULS land".  and if that means nothing to you, I am hoping you have a sharepoint admin where it does have meaning


----------



## evandam (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep, that's beyond me alright. Now it's just a matter of finding who the admin is and getting a response, which may be an entirely different challenge. Thanks for the quick reply, I'll post back if/when I have a solution!


----------



## scottsen (Apr 1, 2015)

Typical would be credentials.  The account running the refresh on sharepoint... doesn't have access to the underlying data sources.


----------



## cmcreynolds (Jul 9, 2015)

Has this issue been fixed by Microsoft, yet? I was so excited to get documents onto SharePoint, but because they pull data from external sources (i.e. SalesForce) - only I can access them and get the data refreshed.


----------

